# New to plowing



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

Recently got a 2003 chevy 2500 hd 6.0L with a Sno-way plow. I think its a 26 series with the plastic type backing (can provide picture if needed). Was wondering if that plow is a good one to start a little side business for plowing driveways and small lots like fast food places and day cares.

Any other info on the truck and how it handles with plows and what i should pay attention to would be awesome. the front end is in the process of being rebuilt already with new ball joints and cv joints and new shocks and everything else.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, the best three tips I can give you is insurance, insurance, insurance.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Hello Hello welcome to plowsite

OK so if you have a 2500 it is probably a 29 series plow. There should be a serial number on the Aframe.

Yes this is an excellent plow even better if it has down pressure. Adjust your torsion bars, add a set of Timbrens to the front end and carry 600/800lbs of ballast.

and before you ask this thread should be titled Ballast 101. Read around the merriment there is a lot of good soild information there. It will help you will understand the concept and proper use of counterweighting. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=85592


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

BlizzardBeater;1294601 said:


> Well, the best three tips I can give you is insurance, insurance, insurance.


Ditto, Ditto, Ditto.payup


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

BlizzardBeater;1294601 said:


> Well, the best three tips I can give you is insurance, insurance, insurance.


is that the plow insurance id get thru my insurance company or is that some other kind of specific insurance?

and the s/n is htg200059 it was bought back in 2003 and was lookin at sno-ways site and looks exactly like the 26 series?? any more insight would be awesome.

and a link to the timbrens would be awesome. ive been reading around alot but haven't past few days so my mind draws blank when u said to add timbrens


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

zevychevy;1295030 said:


> the s/n is htg200059 it was bought back in 2003 and was lookin at sno-ways site and looks exactly like the 26 series?? any more insight would be awesome.


OK you have a HT series, that is equivalent to a 29 series plow. It is a culmination of a 25 series plow and the newer SMO-1 hydraulics. You have a three pin mounting system. Are your headlight plugs rubber or hard plastic, is the harness woven or plastic loam? This could help identify your headlight wiring harness. Is the blade 24 or 25 inches tall. Twenty four inches and it is a 7'6". Twenty Five inches and it is an eight foot moldboard. Is it wired or wireless?


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

its wireless... it is a 3pin mount... blade is 24in tall and 7'6" long... plugs are rubber and its covered with a plastic wrap. and its got the down pressure option on the remote.

since im gonna be doin small lots, like fast food and daycare places, im wanting to run a salt spreader to get that extra bit of money. got any ideas for a good spreader that would get the job done? and by having the spreader on it, it would help with the ballast weight right?

and with the timbrens, thats something that can be run year round right? are they/should they be ran in the back also since im wantin to run a spreader and will be driving highway?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd look for a good used spreader, post it on the site guys will give their opinion on if it's a good deal/unit or not.

yes your material could work as ballast,

try cranking your torsion bars if they are not already and load some ballast before you add the timbrens. Yes you can run them year round.

The fact that your serial number is HT*G *means your plow is gravity drop and does not have the down pressure option. The control units are the same for both the Dp button just has no effect on the G as the hydraulics are not there.


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

is there any kind of suspension assist or somethin, like the timbrens for the front, that i should put on the back so the spreader doesn't kil my suspension or anything??

ive got the t-bars cranked and truck is level but i think before winter, im gonna get another set of keys and crank it a little more and throw the timbrens on.

and that pretty much sux that i dont have the option. could have used it to scrape the pavement real clean at some places. thanx for lettin me know that tho.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

zevychevy;1295030 said:


> is that the plow insurance id get thru my insurance company or is that some other kind of specific insurance?
> 
> and the s/n is htg200059 it was bought back in 2003 and was lookin at sno-ways site and looks exactly like the 26 series?? any more insight would be awesome.
> 
> and a link to the timbrens would be awesome. ive been reading around alot but haven't past few days so my mind draws blank when u said to add timbrens


The best insurance would be a commercial plowing insurance. You may be able to get a million dollar umbrella policy, hard telling. Talk to your insurance agent, they'll steer you in the right direction.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

have you had any issues getting the plow to turn on? On my snow way there is a start up sequence to turn the plow on. key sequence for mine is. on-up-down-DP-on


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

zevychevy;1295133 said:


> is there any kind of suspension assist or somethin, like the timbrens for the front, that i should put on the back so the spreader doesn't kil my suspension or anything??
> 
> ive got the t-bars cranked and truck is level but i think before winter, im gonna get another set of keys and crank it a little more and throw the timbrens on.
> 
> and that pretty much sux that i dont have the option. could have used it to scrape the pavement real clean at some places. thanx for lettin me know that tho.


It depends on the type of spreader you go with, with a big V-box you could use timbrens for the rear. If you go with a smaller tail gate mount type and carry extra salt, then just adjust your ballast accordingly.


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

pooleo8;1295146 said:


> have you had any issues getting the plow to turn on? On my snow way there is a start up sequence to turn the plow on. key sequence for mine is. on-up-down-DP-on


no problems here. just press the DP and On at same time and lights up. Now i do have to press a button and then press it again to get the plow to start moving and then after that its good to go. its almost like a studder but thats only on start up, even with fresh batteries in the remote. dumb  

Thanx Blizzard for pointin me in right direction.

And Obrut, ill just be using a tailgate mount spreader but wasn't sure if it would need ballast still, but thanx for tellin me that i should just count that into the ballast weight and add as needed.

One more thing and i think i have all my questions answered... for now... If i want to get a back up wireless remote for my Sno-way, would it be better tryin to go thru the Sale forum here or just goin direct to Sno-way and gettin a remote from them??


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

zevychevy;1295482 said:


> no problems here. just press the DP and On at same time and lights up. Now i do have to press a button and then press it again to get the plow to start moving and then after that its good to go. its almost like a studder but thats only on start up, even with fresh batteries in the remote. dumb
> 
> Thanx Blizzard for pointin me in right direction.
> 
> ...


There is not stutter you just have to wait for receiver to recognize the transmitter. If you watch the control when you first turn it on there will be a phase and then the lights will flicker now the plow is communicating and is operable. For the best price on a new remote call Kim at 888.448.2464


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

is Kim thru Sno-way or somewhere else?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway does not sell directly. Kim is the women who anwsers the phone at our sales desk


----------



## zevychevy (Jul 27, 2011)

awesome. thank you much sir

is there a section somwhere for sno-way plows that people use to talk about them on this site, or are you, basher, the man to go to for sno-way info??


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Snoway won't pay so there is no specific Snoway forum. Lots of snoway guy hang here so you can get of help. You can go to the snoway owners group, post in the commercial section (use the word Snoway in the title and I'll check it out,) or you can email me directly at [email protected].


----------

